# Flipkart Letsbuy



## diagus (Nov 24, 2011)

i want to buy a headphone  from any of these  sites
buy my address is not serviceable by  couriers used by these sites 

but if in my address if i change the pin code to nearest pin code(3-4 kilometers far) i can get a cash on delivery 

can i order buy using this trick 


is there any problem with this method since i assume that the courier guys
will call me so that i can collect when they receive it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2011)

You have the item shipped to a relative's address.

Or you can just go a pick up the order from the office of the courier.

No hassle in that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely no problem, till date I have never recieved any of my COD's by myself


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 29, 2011)

But is it advisable to give the wrong address on purpose? I think that might create problems.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> But is it advisable to give the wrong address on purpose? I think that might create problems.



They are supposed to ship anywhere in India. So a matter to 3km is ok.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Ship it in the name of your relative with proper address and you will be fine


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 4, 2011)

Better ship it to ur address. They will contact u if they dont find ur address. And you can then directly collect it from their office.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

I had shipped a gift to a friend of mine. lol. Gave his address in Flipkart. Had paid using a Debit card.


----------

